# Word for the day  momism



## Josiah (Mar 11, 2015)

momism
[mom-iz-uh m] 


noun, (sometimes initial capital letter)
1. excessive adulation of the mother and undue dependence on maternal care or protection, resulting in absence or loss of maturity and independence.

2. overprotective mothering.

Origin Expand
mom + -ism; coined by U.S. author Philip Wylie (1902-71) in A Generation of Vipers (1942)

See also helicopter mother


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 11, 2015)

LOL...we used to call one of my sisters a hovercraft...they get physically closer than just a helicopter. It's a wonder her kids ever learned to walk


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2015)

My best friend from highschool was like that with her kids, carried them in her arms til they were, well, she's still carrying them, except one.  But the one still calls her 2 and 3 times a day.  I wanted to hold her babies so bad but they would never let me or anyone else but her hold them. She's such a loving, giving lady but to a fault I think.  Maybe some 12 step program, but kinda late now


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 11, 2015)

So American....we don't have 'moms', just mums!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2015)

I hope your word isn't mummy'ism Viv, LOL  It's where the kids wrap their mums up and keep them in the closet, LOL!


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm sure my kids would like to do that to me sometimes, Denise!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2015)

LOL Well if I had kids, I'm sure mine would love to do that as well  I'd probably be somewhere trying to fly out of the cuckoos nest


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 11, 2015)

helicopter mother????:lofl: Wow never heard that either!  I must have led a sheltered life all these years


----------



## Shirley (Mar 12, 2015)

That's a new word for me. I know mothers who are like that but I didn't know it had a name. 

I am familiar with helicopter mother.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 12, 2015)

I never heard that that word used at all lol lol. Boy guess I am just behind the times. or too far ahead of them! lol:grin:


----------

